# معلومات عن البراكين (volcanoes):



## Boutros Popos (28 أغسطس 2009)

.
.
.

*معلومات عن البراكين (volcanoes):*

يعتبر البركان ناتجا مباشرا من نواتج النشاطات النارية التي تحدث في باطن الأرض ويمكننا وصفه بأنه مكان يحدث به فوهة أو شق تنطلق منها المواد المصهورة الحارة مع ما يصاحبها من بخار وغازات وحمم ورماد بركاني ونتيجة لاندفاع هذه المواد وتجمعها وتراكمها تتكون كتلة مخروطية الشكل وقد تأخذ مع مرور الزمن اشكال الجبال البركانية والتلال المخروطية . وتقسم البراكين الموجودة في العالم إلى ثلاثة أنواع براكين نشيطة وبراكين هامدة وأخرى تعطي دخانا وأبخرة. وسنتعرف خلال تحقيقنا هذا على اشهر البراكين وأخطرها وسنجول في أروقة العالم البركاني علنا ندرك حجم وكبر هذا العالم ومدى أهميته وخطورته في نفس الوقت.
​



*ومن أشهر البراكين :
بركان فيزوف(Vesuvius):
*
لاشك ان هذا البركان من أشهر البراكين في التاريخ ، ومنذ القدم شاهده الرومان وسجلوا نشاطاته المتكررة، وقد وصف المؤرخ الروماني بليني Pliny ثورته المدمرة عام 79 قبل الميلاد بعد فترة خمود طويلة وقد جاء في ذلك ما يلي :
(استمرت بدايات ثورته لمدة 16 عاما ، صحبها تشققات وأصوات وهزات أرضية خفيفة ضربت جنوب إيطاليا. تلاها بعد ذلك إزالة الصخور المتراكمة عند فوهته القديمة ، حصل بعدها تمدد كبير وفجائي للغازات المحبوسة تحتها، ومع تزايد ضغط هذه الغازات حدثت انفجارات عنيفة نتج عنها طفوح بركانية من نوع الخفاف Pumice غطت مدينة بومبي Pompeii المجاورة .
لقد حاول العديد من سكان المدينة الفرار في قوارب بحرية ، لكن الغازات والرماد والطفوح البركانية غطتهم جميعا، وأدت لحدوث اختناقات لهم ، وطمروا تحت الرماد هم ومدينتهم. وبالإضافة على مدينة بومبي ، فإن مدينة أخرى مجاورة لبركان فيزوف هي مدينة (هيركولنيوم Herculaneum) دُمرت هي الأخرى تدميرا تاما، ورقدت المدينتان تحت طبقة من الرماد البركاني يزيد سمكها عن ستة أمتار.
لقد بقيت هاتان المدينتان مختفيتان في طي النسيان لمدة 1700 سنة ، إلى ان عُثر عليهما وازيحت الطبقات البركانية عنهما من قبل علماء التاريخ، ليشاهد الناس آثار تدمير بركان فيزوف لهما، وليشاهدوا أيضاً الأحافير الإنسانية وغيرها ماثلة أمامهم. وبعد ثورة فيزوف المدمرة قبل الميلاد، هدأ لمدة 1500 عام، ولكنه عاد ليثور عام 1631 وقتل وقتها 18000 نسمة، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وهذا البركان لم يخمد بصورة كامله.

*بركان كراكاتوا Karakatoa:*

كراكاتو جزيرة كثيفة الأشجار، تقع في منطقة ضيقة بين جزيرتي جاوه وسومطرة، وصل ارتفاعها حوالي 2600 قدم نتيجة لتكدس التراكمات البركانية على مدى السنين. ويعتبر انفجار بركان كراكاتو من أهم الإنفجارات وأعنفها في عصرنا الحديث.
لقد بقي هذا البركان خامداً مدة 200 سنة ، وفي شهر مايو 1883 بدأت سلسلة من الإنفجارات المتوسطة والضعيفة تحدث فيه. وبعد مرور 3 شهور من هذه النشاطات وصل الإنفجار ذروته في 26 أغسطس من نفس السنة ، وحدثت هزة أرضية عنيفة أثرت على قاع البحر وأحدثت فيها فوهة كبيرة صاحبها ضوضاء وأصوات ودوي لم يعرف مثلها في التاريخ، حتى ان صوت الإنفجارات تلك سمعت على مسافة 5000 كم من مكان حدوثها.
اندفعت بعد ذلك سحابة من الرماد والغبار والأتربة البركانية إلى ارتفاع 80 كيلومترا وغطت مساحة 500 كم في المحيط الهندي، وانتشر بعدها الظلام لمدة ثلاثة أيام. وقد كان لإنتشار الغبار البركاني الخفيف – الذي عم العالم – ان سبب تألق غروب الشمس بصورة عجيبة رآه الناس في شتى أنحاء الأرض. إن الانفجارات العنيفة التي لازمت ثورة هذا البركان ولدت أمواجاً عاتية في مياه المحيط الهادئ، وتعرف هذه الأمواج بإسم أمواج التسونامي Tsunomi التي انتشرت محدثة تأثيرات مخربة في مدن جزيرتي جاوة وسومطرة، وقدر ارتفاع هذه الأمواج بحوالي 30 مترا، وتسببت في وفاة حوالي 40.000 نسمة.

*بركان اشيكون Echichon :*

[
ثار هذا البركان في المكسيك بتاريخ 28 مارس 1982 ويصل ارتفاعه حوالي 1260 متراً وامتازت ثورته باطلاق كميات هائلة من الغبار والأدخنة والأتربة التي غطت قرية (نارانجو) فأصبحت تبدو مبانيها وكأنها أشباح ماثلة للعيان.

*براكين جزر هاويHawaiia Volcanoes:*

تقع جزر هاواي في المحيط الهادئ ، ويصل عمقها إلى حوالي 15.000 قدم ويشكل تراكم هذا العمق مواد بركانية في اصلها ، وتعتبر براكينها من الأمثلة الواضحة على البراكين الدرعية حيث تمتاز قبابها بالعرض والإنحدار البسيط .

*بركان جبل سانت هيلين : Mountain St. Helens Vol.*

وكانت ثورة هذا البركان في 18 مايو 1980 حيث سجل له التاريخ ثورات في عام 1900 ق. م وقد اندفعت منه كميات هائلة من الغازات والرماد والصخور وعمت المنطقة بأسرها وكانت هذه الغازات والرماد تجوب المنطقة بسرعة 200 ميل في الساعة الواحدة حيث غطت مقذوفاته مساحة مقدارها 200 ميل مربع وقتل العشرات من الناس.
التنبؤ بحدوث الإنفجارات البركانية :

سجل التاريخ حدوث هزات أرضية قبل حدوث البراكين، حيث سبق حدوث انفجار هاواي نوعان من الهزات الأرضية نوع قريب من السطح لا يتعدى بعُد مركز الزلزال فيه عن 8 كيلومترات عن السطح، ونوع حدث على أعماق سحيقة على بعد 60 كيلومترا تحت سطح الأرض. وفي بعض الحالات سبقت الهزات انفجار البراكين بعدة سنوات ومثال ذلك تلك الهزات الأرضية التي استمرت 16 عاما قبل ثوران بركان فيزوف (79 ق.م) وكذلك الهزات الأرضية التي استمرت عدة سنوات قبل حدوث انفجار بركان كيلوا Kilau في هاواي. وفي هذا المجال قام (مركز رصد البراكين) في هاواي بعدة دراسات ميدانية حول هذه الظاهرة عام 1942 حيث سجل حدوث هزات أرضية عنيفة في مونالوا Maunaloa على أبعاد سحيقة من سطح الأرض تتراوح بين 40-50 كيلومترا. وفي 22 فبراير من تلك السنة حدثت هزات أرضية قريبة من السطح على جوانب الجبل في مناطق الشقوق فيه كانت هذه الهزات إنذارا لحدوث ثورة البركان التي حصلت على جوانب الجبل على ارتفاع 2500-3000م، بتاريخ 26 أبريل 1942
​

* تعد إندونيسيا من أكثر الدول التي يوجد بها براكين و عددها 180 بركانا.​

 * بعض الصور لاشكال ثورة البركان
.
.
.
.


.
.
.


.
.
.


.
.
.


.
.
.


.
.
.


.
.
.


.
.
.




+صلولى انا محتاج صلواتكم+​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات تحـــــــــــــفه يا بطرس 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررررسى على المعلومات 
ويستحق التقييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (29 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز يا بطرس 
موضوع روعة و معلومات خطيرة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحفظنا من كل غضب الطبيعة


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميله بجد يا بطرس موضوع رائع بجد وربنا معاك يا فندم  *
​


----------



## سيف الدين قطز (29 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات قيمه شكرا للك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2009)

* تعد إندونيسيا من أكثر الدول التي يوجد بها براكين و عددها 180 بركانا.

كنت ناوي ارح اندونيسا غيرت فكري

هههههههه

شكرا اخي بطرس

سلام المسيح معك دوما​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع بمنتهى الروعه
وفى معلومات كتير مهمه
ربنا يحمينا من البراكين 
ميرسى ليك​


----------

